# Alphacool Eiswand kühlt nicht richtig



## SirBlack79 (9. Februar 2020)

*Alphacool Eiswand kühlt nicht richtig*

Hallo Experten,

wie soll es anders sein... habe ein Problem mit meiner Eiswand.

Zunächst die System-Spezis:
Mainboard: Asus Prime X299-A
CPU: Core i9-7940X --> OHNE OC
RAM: 16 GB DDR4 GSKILL

Habe nix übertaktet oder so... zumindest nicht wissentlich! ;9

das Problem:
Meine alte Eiswand war kaputt, Wasserpumpe ratterte wie unfassbar.
Garantie bei Alternate -> Retoure -> Tag später Ersatzgerät da

Neue eingebaut und los gings...
... zuerst ging mir die Temp auf 98 Grad... ich hatte anscheinend diese Schnellverschlüsse durcheinandergebracht, sodass kein Wasser floss. 
Getauscht... ging.

Jetzt kommts:
wenn ich den PC starte dann iss alles Super... nach dem Einloggen in Win10 im Idle 30 Grad
Sobald ich aber anfange zu arbeiten geht die Temp hoch, UND KOMMT DANN NIMMER RUNTER!!!

Beispiel:
ich starte den Explorer, kopiere paar Dateien --> Temp auf 40 Grad
ich starte ACDSee Prof. und schaue mir paar Bilder an, die ich von der Digicam kopiert habe --> Temp auf bis zu 70 Grad --> okay, hier gehts dann wieder auf 50 Grad runter
ich schreibe gerade diesen Artikel im Chrome Browser --> Temp geht auf 54-60 Grad --> und bleibt dann auf 54 Grad.

Egal was für Prozesse ich kille... die Temp geht mir danach im IDLE nimmer unter 40 Grad.

Meiner Erinnerung nach, was das mit der alten Eiswand (bevor die Pumpe im Arsch war) NICHT so.

Habe mir nunmal einen Durchlauf-Anzeiger (Drehrädchen) bestellt und werde den anschließen. Auch einen Temp. Sensor habe ich geordert, weiss nur noch nicht WO ich den anschließen soll?!?! Brauch ich da ne extra Karte, oder ist da Standardmäßig ein PIN aufm Mainboard??

Ich weiß, meine Angaben sind sehr dürftig... was würdet ihr den wissen müssen um ne Ferndiagnose stellen zu können??

Bin schon jetzt dankbar für jede Hilfe die ich kriegen kann, weil, ich will gar nicht wissen was mit der Temp passiert, wenn ich mal ein Spiel starte... 

VG
Thomas


----------



## SirBlack79 (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswand kühlt nicht richtig*

Noch was:
- Habe standard Kühlmittel, welches mitgeliedert wurde, genommen
- Nach dem Install gluckert die Eiswand ganz normal vor sich hin, hatte also zunächst keinen Grund zu glauben dass was nicht passt... auch bis jetzt gluckerts ganz normal, so wie ich es gewohnt bin.
- habe wegen der Lautstärke den Adapter auf 7,5Volt verwendet, da der Radiator mit 12 Volt doch recht laut ist.
- Auf der CPU war noch Wärmeleitpaste, diese habe ich nur durch neue, mitgelieferte, ergänzt (--> hätte ich die evtl. ganz entfernen sollen und komplett neu auftragen?)

VG
Thomas


----------



## Sinusspass (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswand kühlt nicht richtig*

Es mist zwar immer praktisch, zu wissen, wie die Leistungsaufnahme aussieht, in dem Fall ist aber klar, dass was anderes nicht stimmt. Die Eiswand kühlt zwar, aber sie kühlt schlecht. Als erstes solltest du den Abdruck der Wärmeleitpaste auf der Cpu prüfen, vielleicht liegt da ja schon der Fehler. Wenn es wirklich an der Eiswand liegt, müsste der Durchfluss schon extrem niedrig sein. Es ist zwar welcher vorhanden, sonst würde die Cpu gar nicht mehr kühl werden, aber extrem wenig. Entweder ist die Pumpe kaputt oder der Loop verstopft, ich tippe auf letzteres. Ich würde sagen, austauschen oder Geld zurück und einen richtigen custom Loop. Das Teil ist die 350€ niemals wert.
Was den Tempsensor angeht, dein Board hat keinen geeigneten Anschluss dafür, du bräuchtest also mindestens irgendeine Platine, die den Sensor versteht.


----------



## SirBlack79 (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswand kühlt nicht richtig*

Hallo und VIELEN DANK für die schnelle Antwort!!!!!

für mich zum Verständnis die Frage:
Loop = Schläuche??
und
Nach was sollte ich auf Alternate/ caseking/ was_auch_immer suchen, um eine passende Platine zu finden??? ich such und such, finde aber nix, wo ich die Sensoren anschließen könnte!

Danke Danke Danke!!
Thomas

PS: Die Leistungsaufnahme nach ASUS Tool liegt im Idle bei ~33 Watts pro Core


----------



## SirBlack79 (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswand kühlt nicht richtig*

Ich glaub ich habs rausgefunden... Als Du die Leistungsaufnahme genannt hast, hats bei mir geklingelt...
die CPU läuft auf 3800-4400 MHz... Standard ist aber 3100MHz.
Irgendwie hat sich bei mir im BIOS was resettet und nun macht dieser bescheidene AI Tweaker was er will... das dürfte einiges erklären... 
... Hat einer ne Ahnung wie ich den AI Tweaker im Bios deaktiviert bekomme und wieder den Standard her bekomme???

Danke
Thomas


----------



## Sinusspass (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswand kühlt nicht richtig*



SirBlack79 schrieb:


> Loop = Schläuche??


Ne, Kreislauf.


SirBlack79 schrieb:


> Nach was sollte ich auf Alternate/ caseking/ was_auch_immer suchen, um eine passende Platine zu finden??? ich such und such, finde aber nix, wo ich die Sensoren anschließen könnte!


Beispielsweise ein Aquacomputer Quadro. Ist zwar primär ne Lüftersteuerung (was ohnehin nie schadet), aber kann Temperatursensoren verstehen.


SirBlack79 schrieb:


> PS: Die Leistungsaufnahme nach ASUS Tool liegt im Idle bei ~33 Watts pro Core


Ganz sicher nicht, das wären 462W für die ganze Cpu. So viel braucht der stark übertaktet bei Prime95, aber ganz sicher nicht im Idle. 33W für alle Kerne glaube ich hingegen gerne.


SirBlack79 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich habs rausgefunden... Als Du die Leistungsaufnahme genannt hast, hats bei mir geklingelt...
> die CPU läuft auf 3800-4400 MHz... Standard ist aber 3100MHz.


Das ist nur der Boost, soweit nichts ungewöhnliches. Im Idle sollte er runtertakten.

Wichtig ist immer die Leistungsaufnahme zu kennen, sonst macht eine Einordnung der Temperaturen nämlich keinen Sinn. Ich (und viele andere) verwende dazu HwInfo64, das Tool erschlägt einen am Anfang etwas mit Werten, aber zeigt quasi alles an. Davon ausgehend kann man dann erkennen, ob die Kühlung so funktioniert, wie sie sollte.


----------



## SirBlack79 (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswand kühlt nicht richtig*

sodala... hab mir mal das Tool geholt... wie aber zu erwarten: ES ERSCHLÄGT MICH... HÜLFE! 

Hier die Daten:
General Information                                                             
Processor Name:                                                                 Intel Core i9-7940X
Original Processor Frequency:                                                   3100.0 MHz


CPU ID:                                                                         00050654
CPU Brand Name:                                                                 Intel(R) Core(TM) i9-7940X CPU @ 3.10GHz
CPU Vendor:                                                                     GenuineIntel
CPU Stepping:                                                                   M0
CPU Code Name:                                                                  Skylake-X
CPU Technology:                                                                 14 nm
CPU S-Spec:                                                                     SR3RQ
CPU Thermal Design Power (TDP):                                                 165.0 W
CPU Power Limit 4 (PL4):                                                        1023.9 W
CPU Power Limits (Max):                                                         Power = 363.00 W, Time = Unlimited
CPU Power Limit 1 - Long Duration:                                              Power = Unlimited, Time = 1.00 sec [Unlocked]
CPU Power Limit 2 - Short Duration:                                             Power = Unlimited, Time = 1.00 sec [Unlocked]
Configurable TDP Level 1 (Down):                                                165.00 W (31.50 W - Unlimited), 2400 MHz
Configurable TDP Level 2 (Up):                                                  165.00 W (31.50 W - Unlimited), 2400 MHz
Current Configurable TDP Level:                                                 Nominal [Locked]
CPU Max. Junction Temperature (Tj,max):                                         110 °C
CPU Type:                                                                       Production Unit
CPU Platform:                                                                   Socket R4 (LGA2066)
Microcode Update Revision:                                                      200004D
Favored Cores List:                                                             9, 8, 1, 2, 11, 13, 3, 7, 5, 12, 6, 14, 10, 4


Number of CPU Cores:                                                            14
Number of Logical CPUs:                                                         28


Operating Points                                                                
CPU LFM (Minimum):                                                              1200.0 MHz = 12 x 100.0 MHz
CPU HFM (Base):                                                                 3100.0 MHz = 31 x 100.0 MHz
CPU Turbo Max:                                                                  4400.0 MHz = 44 x 100.0 MHz [Unlocked]
Turbo Ratio Limits - IA/SSE, Fused:                                             44x (1-2c), 41x (3-4c), 40x (5-12c), 38x (13-14c)
Turbo Ratio Limits - IA/SSE, Resolved:                                          44x (1-2c), 41x (3-4c), 40x (5-12c), 38x (13-14c)
Turbo Ratio Limits - AVX2, Fused:                                               37x (1-2c), 35x (3-14c)
Turbo Ratio Limits - AVX2, Resolved:                                            37x (1-2c), 35x (3-14c)
Turbo Ratio Limits - AVX-512, Fused:                                            35x (1-2c), 33x (3-4c), 32x (5-12c), 31x (13-14c)
Turbo Ratio Limits - AVX-512, Resolved:                                         35x (1-2c), 33x (3-4c), 32x (5-12c), 31x (13-14c)
CPU Current:                                                                    1197.3 MHz = 12 x 99.8 MHz @ 0.7297 V
LLC/Ring Maximum:                                                               2400.0 MHz = 24.00 x 100.0 MHz
LLC/Ring Current:                                                               2394.5 MHz = 24.00 x 99.8 MHz


CPU Bus Type:                                                                   Intel Direct Media Interface (DMI) v3.0
Maximum DMI Link Speed:                                                         8.0 GT/s
Current DMI Link Speed:                                                         8.0 GT/s
PCI-Express Current Clock:                                                      99.8 MHz = 1.00 x 99.8 MHz
Number of Overclocking Bins:                                                    Unlimited


IA Overclocking                                                                 
Voltage Offset:                                                                 Supported
Voltage Override:                                                               Supported
Ratio Overclocking:                                                             Supported
Fused Ratio Limit:                                                              80x
OC Ratio Limit:                                                                 N/A
Voltage Mode:                                                                   Interpolative
Voltage Offset:                                                                 0 mV
CLR (CBo/LLC/Ring) Overclocking                                                 
Voltage Offset:                                                                 Supported
Voltage Override:                                                               Supported
Ratio Overclocking:                                                             Supported
Fused Ratio Limit:                                                              80x
OC Ratio Limit:                                                                 80x
Voltage Mode:                                                                   Interpolative
Voltage Offset:                                                                 0 mV
GT (Unslice) Overclocking                                                       
Voltage Offset:                                                                 Supported
Voltage Override:                                                               Not Supported
Ratio Overclocking:                                                             Not Supported
Fused Ratio Limit:                                                              N/A
OC Ratio Limit:                                                                 N/A
Voltage Mode:                                                                   Interpolative
Voltage Offset:                                                                 0 mV


Cache and TLB                                                                   
L1 Cache:                                                                       Instruction: 14 x 32 KBytes, Data: 14 x 32 KBytes
L2 Cache:                                                                       Integrated: 14 x 1 MBytes
L3 Cache:                                                                       19712 KBytes
Instruction TLB:                                                                2MB/4MB Pages, Fully associative, 8 entries
Data TLB:                                                                       4 KB Pages, 4-way set associative, 64 entries


Standard Feature Flags                                                          
FPU on Chip                                                                     Present
Enhanced Virtual-86 Mode                                                        Present
I/O Breakpoints                                                                 Present
Page Size Extensions                                                            Present
Time Stamp Counter                                                              Present
Pentium-style Model Specific Registers                                          Present
Physical Address Extension                                                      Present
Machine Check Exception                                                         Present
CMPXCHG8B Instruction                                                           Present
APIC On Chip / PGE (AMD)                                                        Present
Fast System Call                                                                Present
Memory Type Range Registers                                                     Present
Page Global Feature                                                             Present
Machine Check Architecture                                                      Present
CMOV Instruction                                                                Present
Page Attribute Table                                                            Present
36-bit Page Size Extensions                                                     Present
Processor Number                                                                Not Present
CLFLUSH Instruction                                                             Present
Debug Trace and EMON Store                                                      Present
Internal ACPI Support                                                           Present
MMX Technology                                                                  Present
Fast FP Save/Restore (IA MMX-2)                                                 Present
Streaming SIMD Extensions                                                       Present
Streaming SIMD Extensions 2                                                     Present
Self-Snoop                                                                      Present
Multi-Threading Capable                                                         Present
Automatic Clock Control                                                         Present
IA-64 Processor                                                                 Not Present
Signal Break on FERR                                                            Present
Virtual Machine Extensions (VMX)                                                Present
Safer Mode Extensions (Intel TXT)                                               Not Present
Streaming SIMD Extensions 3                                                     Present
Supplemental Streaming SIMD Extensions 3                                        Present
Streaming SIMD Extensions 4.1                                                   Present
Streaming SIMD Extensions 4.2                                                   Present
AVX Support                                                                     Present
Fused Multiply Add (FMA)                                                        Present
Carryless Multiplication (PCLMULQDQ)/GFMUL                                      Present
CMPXCHG16B Support                                                              Present
MOVBE Instruction                                                               Present
POPCNT Instruction                                                              Present
XSAVE/XRSTOR/XSETBV/XGETBV Instructions                                         Present
XGETBV/XSETBV OS Enabled                                                        Present
Float16 Instructions                                                            Present
AES Cryptography Support                                                        Present
Random Number Read Instruction (RDRAND)                                         Present
Extended xAPIC                                                                  Present
MONITOR/MWAIT Support                                                           Present
Thermal Monitor 2                                                               Present
Enhanced SpeedStep Technology                                                   Present
L1 Context ID                                                                   Not Present
Send Task Priority Messages Disabling                                           Present
Processor Context ID                                                            Present
Direct Cache Access                                                             Present
TSC-deadline Timer                                                              Present
Performance/Debug Capability MSR                                                Present
IA32 Debug Interface Support                                                    Present
64-Bit Debug Store                                                              Present
CPL Qualified Debug Store                                                       Present
Extended Feature Flags                                                          
64-bit Extensions                                                               Present
RDTSCP and TSC_AUX Support                                                      Present
1 GB large page support                                                         Present
No Execute                                                                      Present
SYSCALL/SYSRET Support                                                          Present
Bit Manipulation Instructions Set 1                                             Present
Bit Manipulation Instructions Set 2                                             Present
Advanced Vector Extensions 2 (AVX2)                                             Present
Advanced Vector Extensions 512 (AVX-512)                                        Present
AVX-512 Prefetch Instructions                                                   Not Present
AVX-512 Exponential and Reciprocal Instructions                                 Not Present
AVX-512 Conflict Detection Instructions                                         Present
AVX-512 Doubleword and Quadword Instructions                                    Present
AVX-512 Byte and Word Instructions                                              Present
AVX-512 Vector Length Extensions                                                Present
AVX-512 52-bit Integer FMA Instructions                                         Not Present
Secure Hash Algorithm (SHA) Extensions                                          Not Present
Software Guard Extensions (SGX) Support                                         Not Present
Supervisor Mode Execution Protection (SMEP)                                     Present
Supervisor Mode Access Prevention (SMAP)                                        Present
Hardware Lock Elision (HLE)                                                     Present
Restricted Transactional Memory (RTM)                                           Present
Memory Protection Extensions (MPX)                                              Present
Read/Write FS/GS Base Instructions                                              Present
Enhanced Performance String Instruction                                         Present
INVPCID Instruction                                                             Present
RDSEED Instruction                                                              Present
Multi-precision Add Carry Instructions (ADX)                                    Present
PCOMMIT Instructions                                                            Not Present
CLFLUSHOPT Instructions                                                         Present
CLWB Instructions                                                               Present
TSC_THREAD_OFFSET                                                               Present
Platform Quality of Service Monitoring (PQM)                                    Present
Platform Quality of Service Enforcement (PQE)                                   Present
FPU Data Pointer updated only on x87 Exceptions                                 Present
Deprecated FPU CS and FPU DS                                                    Present
Intel Processor Trace                                                           Present
PREFETCHWT1 Instruction                                                         Not Present
AVX-512 Vector Bit Manipulation Instructions                                    Not Present
AVX-512 Vector Bit Manipulation Instructions 2                                  Not Present
AVX-512 Galois Fields New Instructions                                          Not Present
AVX-512 Vector AES                                                              Not Present
AVX-512 Vector Neural Network Instructions                                      Not Present
AVX-512 Bit Algorithms                                                          Not Present
AVX-512 Carry-Less Multiplication Quadword (VPCLMULQDQ)                         Not Present
AVX-512 Vector POPCNT (VPOPCNTD/VPOPCNTQ)                                       Not Present
User-Mode Instruction Prevention                                                Not Present
Protection Keys for User-mode Pages                                             Not Present
OS Enabled Protection Keys                                                      Not Present
Wait and Pause Enhancements (WAITPKG)                                           Not Present
Total Memory Encryption                                                         Not Present
Read Processor ID                                                               Not Present
Cache Line Demote                                                               Not Present
MOVDIRI: Direct Stores                                                          Not Present
MOVDIR64B: Direct Stores                                                        Not Present
ENQCMD: Enqueue Stores                                                          Not Present
SGX Launch Configuration                                                        Not Present
AVX-512 BFLOAT16 Instructions                                                   Not Present


Enhanced Features                                                               
Thermal Monitor 1:                                                              Supported, Enabled
Thermal Monitor 2:                                                              Supported, Enabled
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep (GV3):                                                 Supported, Enabled
Bi-directional PROCHOT#:                                                        Enabled
Extended Auto-HALT State C1E:                                                   N/A
MLC Streamer Prefetcher                                                         Supported, Enabled
MLC Spatial Prefetcher                                                          Supported, Enabled
DCU Streamer Prefetcher                                                         Supported, Enabled
DCU IP Prefetcher                                                               Supported, Enabled
Intel Dynamic Acceleration (IDA) Technology:                                    Not Supported
Intel Dynamic FSB Switching:                                                    Not Supported
Intel Turbo Boost Technology:                                                   Supported, Enabled
Programmable Ratio Limits:                                                      Supported, Disabled
Programmable TDC/TDP Limits:                                                    Supported, Disabled
Hardware Duty Cycling:                                                          Not Supported


CPU Scalable Features                                                           
ART (Always Running APIC Timer):                                                Enabled
GSSE256 Instructions:                                                           Enabled
XSAVEOPT:                                                                       Enabled
AES:                                                                            Enabled
TSC Deadline:                                                                   Enabled
SMI Inhibit with Opt-out SMM:                                                   Disabled
LT SX (TXT for Servers):                                                        Disabled
LT Production:                                                                  Disabled
SMX:                                                                            Disabled
VMX:                                                                            Enabled
VT-x3:                                                                          Enabled
Multi-Threading (HT):                                                           Enabled
LLC Ways:                                                                       0.5 M (4 lower ways)
Programmable TDP Limits:                                                        Enabled
Segment:                                                                        HEDT (-X)
Scalable:                                                                       No
Wayness:                                                                        1S
RAS Support:                                                                    HEDT
Memory Frequency Support:                                                       Over-Clocking Supported
Physical Address Size Supported (Core):                                         46-bit
Soft SKU:                                                                       Disabled
MC Mirror Mode:                                                                 Disabled
PMEM WT:                                                                        Disabled
PMEM:                                                                           Disabled
DDRT (NVMDIMM):                                                                 Disabled
2LM:                                                                            Disabled
Maximum ADDDC Regions:                                                          Disabled
Extended APIC (x2APIC):                                                         Enabled
CPU HOT ADD:                                                                    Disabled
GV3:                                                                            Enabled
Core RAS (Data Poisoning, MCA Recovery):                                        Disabled
TPH (TLP Processing Hint):                                                      Enabled
UPI Link 2:                                                                     Disabled
UPI Link 1:                                                                     Disabled
UPI Link 0:                                                                     Disabled
Maximum Supported UPI speed:                                                    9.6 GT/s
NTB:                                                                            Disabled
PCIe Dual-Cast:                                                                 Enabled
SRIS for independent PCIe clocking:                                             Enabled
ECRC Check/Generate:                                                            Disabled
Live Error Recovery and RP IO Error:                                            Disabled
Volume Management Device:                                                       Enabled
CBDMA Engine:                                                                   Enabled
PCIe Mode on the DMI Port:                                                      Enabled
Patrol Scrub:                                                                   Disabled
Rank Sparing:                                                                   Disabled
UDIMM Support:                                                                  Enabled
RDIMM Support:                                                                  Enabled
DIR:                                                                            Enabled
ECC:                                                                            Disabled
QR DIMM:                                                                        Enabled
Memory Channel 0:                                                               Enabled
Memory Channel 1:                                                               Enabled
Memory Channel 2:                                                               Disabled
Memory Channel 3:                                                               Enabled
Memory Channel 4:                                                               Enabled
Memory Channel 5:                                                               Disabled
CPU Stepping:                                                                   M0
DRAM Power Meter:                                                               Enabled
DRAM RAPL:                                                                      Enabled
Overclocking:                                                                   Enabled
Energy Efficient Turbo:                                                         Enabled
Per-core P-states:                                                              Enabled
Uncore Frequency Scaling (UFS):                                                 Enabled
System Agent Power Management (SAPM) Dynamic Load Line (DLL):                   Enabled
Targeted SMI:                                                                   Disabled
SMM CPU Save/Restore:                                                           Disabled
SMM Code Access Check:                                                          Disabled
Enhanced MCA:                                                                   Disabled
FMA Instructions:                                                               Enabled
Hardware Lock Elison (HLE):                                                     Enabled
Hardware Lock Elison+ (HLE+)/RTM:                                               Enabled
Cache Allocation Technology (CAT):                                              Enabled
Cache Monitoring Technology (CMT):                                              Enabled
Voltage Override Overclocking:                                                  Enabled
BCLK Coarse Ratio Support (PCIe Ratio Changing):                                Enabled
Physical Chop:                                                                  High-Core Count (HCC)
VMCS Shadowing:                                                                 Disabled
FIT Boot:                                                                       Disabled
PFAT:                                                                           Enabled
Error Spoofing:                                                                 Disabled
Directory Cache:                                                                Enabled
Address based memory mirroring:                                                 Disabled
SKU Type:                                                                       Internal
Autonomous C-State Control:                                                     Enabled
Hardware-Controlled Performance States (HWP):                                   Enabled
Near Memory Caching for Persistent Memory:                                      Disabled
Near Memory Caching for Far Memory:                                             Disabled
Persistent Memory Capability:                                                   Disabled
Block Region Capability:                                                        Disabled
SXP MC Channel Mirroring Mode Capability:                                       Disabled
DDR4 MC Channel Mirroring Mode Capability:                                      Disabled
IIO to allocate in LLC:                                                         Enabled
Second IMC:                                                                     Enabled
Maximum Memory Capacity:                                                        Unlimited


SVID Status:                                                                    Enabled


Voltage Regulator (SVID)                                                        
VCCIN VR:                                                                       IR/Infineon ASP1405I, VR13 (10mV VID)
VR Thermal Sensor:                                                              Supported
VCCSA VR:                                                                       IR/Infineon ASP1405I, VR13 (5mV VID)
VR Thermal Sensor:                                                              Supported


Memory Ranges                                                                   
Maximum Physical Address Size:                                                  46-bit (64 TBytes)
Maximum Virtual Address Size:                                                   48-bit (256 TBytes)
MTRRs                                                                           
Range 0-1000000000 (0MB-65536MB) Type:                                          Write Back (WB)
Range 1000000000-1080000000 (65536MB-67584MB) Type:                             Write Back (WB)
Range 1080000000-10A0000000 (67584MB-68096MB) Type:                             Write Back (WB)
Range 60000000-80000000 (1536MB-2048MB) Type:                                   Uncacheable (UC)
Range 80000000-100000000 (2048MB-4096MB) Type:                                  Uncacheable (UC)
Range 5F000000-60000000 (1520MB-1536MB) Type:                                   Uncacheable (UC)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinusspass (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswand kühlt nicht richtig*

Setz mal den Haken bei "Sensors only". Dann kommen die Daten, die wir brauchen. Die anderen sind zwar schön und gut, aber derzeit nicht hilfreich.


----------



## SirBlack79 (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswand kühlt nicht richtig*

Ach du grüne Neune... iss ja wahnsinn... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirBlack79 (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswand kühlt nicht richtig*

mehr Infos krieg ich nich auf eine Seite!


----------



## SirBlack79 (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswand kühlt nicht richtig*

hab jetzt mal CoreTemp geladen und der sagt auch dass die Leistungsaufnahme (Verbrauch) momentan bei ~30W liegt... also insgesamt, nicht pro Kern!


----------



## Sinusspass (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswand kühlt nicht richtig*

Wie erwartet. HwInfo zeigt das auch irgendwo an, einfach mal scrollen.

Und versuch Mehrfachposts zu vermeiden, die Moderatoren mögen sowas nicht. Einfach auf "Bearbeiten" klicken.


----------



## SirBlack79 (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswand kühlt nicht richtig*

okay, wird gemacht...
... Also bin ich wieder auf Anfang... der Loop ist schuld oder eine (erneute) defekte Pumpe?!?!?


----------



## Sinusspass (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswand kühlt nicht richtig*

Warum, was sagt denn die Leistungsaufnahme bei hohen Temperaturen? 
Bringt es eine Verbesserung, wenn du die Pumpe mit voller Geschwindigkeit betreibst?
Abdruck der Wärmeleitpaste schon kontrolliert?


----------

